# Canadian hemlock concerns



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I planted three Canadian hemlocks and a pagoda dogwood last fall. They're the first trees I've ever planted. Now that spring is almost here and the trees have been here for about 6 months, I looked at them today and have some questions.

On this tree, it looks like something ate the lower branches. Will these grow back? I'm under the impression that if you cut a limb off an evergreen, nothing will grow in its place.



Then on this tree, some needles are turning yellow and falling off. Is this one a goner? We just went through our thaw and the ground is still pretty wet, so it should be getting moisture right now.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Bump.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would go to your County Extension office and show them the pictures. I think it's some kind of fungus or disease but I'm no expert so take it for what it's worth.


----------

